# Snowboarding partner



## Live to Ride (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm looking for someone who lives close to Denton Tx, has an Epic pass and wants to split the cost of making trips to Summit co, Colorado. I need a snowboarding partner in crime, who I can meet now get to know, build trust and do snowboarding work outs with. Someone who is serious about snowboarding with thier own equipment and cash to go.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Live to Ride said:


> I'm looking for someone who lives close to Denton Tx, has an Epic pass and wants to split the cost of making trips to Summit co, Colorado. I need a snowboarding partner in crime, who I can meet now get to know, build trust and do snowboarding work outs with. Someone who is serious about snowboarding with thier own equipment and cash to go.


sounds legit(??). Might be a good idea to engage with the peeps in the forum first, so they can scope you out, before all the rest of it. Being fully vaccinated against covid would be a nice touch too. Not very neighbourly to spread nasty viruses around.
Does wearing a proper mask- covering nose and mouth in public - "violate" your "freedom"?
Do you have any weird habits or aggressive political views that your potential riding buddy should know about first?
Do your farts strip the paint off walls?
Do you snore like a chainsaw running on dirty fuel?
These are all things your potential riding buddies might like to know...
just saying


----------



## Live to Ride (Jul 24, 2021)

I might take down the post, I've got an old partner in crime that just texted me and im flying to Denver tomorrow to kick it and discuss the season...good advice though.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Nah life is short, make a new friend! Take a gamble on being halfway up the hill, and hearing the words "Damn man, can't wait to ride with you all day, it's gonna be amazing! It's so good to be white and snowboarding in America" hahaha


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Nah life is short, make a new friend! Take a gamble on being halfway up the hill, and hearing the words "Damn man, can't wait to ride with you all day, it's gonna be amazing! It's so good to be white and snowboarding in America" hahaha


#nogweilo 🤜🤛
That being said, I am a classic honky cracker muthafukka, or I look like one anyway, but I will crack a tinnie with you anytime Scott 🤙


----------

